# What to Feed Molly Fish?



## dsb223

I just got a silver molly fish and a black molly. All I have is goldfish flake food stuff. Can I just use that to feed the fish? If not then what do I have to use? This might be a stupid question, but I am in college and cheap. Thanks.


----------



## emc7

It will be okay (to feed goldfish food) in the short term. More variety would be better.


----------



## harif87

Try some frozen foods or maybe even freeze dried blood worms. Mollies mostly like flake foods but its best to offer a balanced variety,


----------



## Forester

My molly eats flakes, freeze dried blood worms, sinking carnivore pellets, algae wafers, and various veggies. Pretty much anything that goes in the tank, he likes to eat.


----------



## robyn

i feed my molly and guppy (my only 2 fish atm) a staple diet of flake foods, but i treat them every few days with some freeze-dried tubifex worms. i hav tried a couple diff veggies, but my molly ddnt really take to the idea.


----------



## Ringo

Cucumber
Lettuce
Zuchinni
Carrots
Yellow Peppers
Peas
Broccoli
Spinach
Brine
Daphnia
Bloodworms
Mosquito Larvea
Cyclops
Small Crickets (larger species, butterfly Fish, etc.)
Earthworms (Bettas love them)
Beef Heart trimmed of fat (Treat only)
Red Meat trimmed of fat (Treat only)
Flakes
Frozen can foos
Algea pellets, wafers


----------



## robyn

SpoiledFishies said:


> Cucumber
> Small Crickets (larger species, butterfly Fish, etc.)
> Earthworms (Bettas love them)
> Beef Heart trimmed of fat (Treat only)
> Red Meat trimmed of fat (Treat only)


for a molly?


----------



## Zoe

I bet a molly would eat small crickets from the surface of the water.


----------



## Ringo

robyn said:


> for a molly?


I don't know quite about a molly...
The larger ones could handle it though


----------



## Fishfirst

Spirulina algae flakes, and tropical flakes are probably the two foods I would feed them, they are omnivorous so they need quite a bit of plant protien in their diet.


----------

